
The Poisonous ABCs: From Aconitine to Zetekitoxin - sohkamyung
https://naturespoisons.com/2019/07/02/poisonous-abc-alphabet/
======
ncmncm
Curious that they don't seem to have _Cicuta maculata_ , spotted water
hemlock. The emphasis seems to be European toxics.

 _C. mat._ is interesting because no one has identified the minimum fatal
dose, and because the root tastes and smells good. But people hospitalized
survive it, given help breathing.

------
pmoriarty
This reminds me of a great talk by Randall Munroe (of xkcd fame) about what
would happen if you made up a physical version of the periodic table made up
of bricks of elements:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GIDDaF26zE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GIDDaF26zE)

~~~
mynameishere
Maybe it's just me, but if you left off the "(of xkcd fame)" I would have been
much more likely to click on that.

